# Free delivery - online websites



## spider7 (20 Jul 2006)

Hi,

I thought i'd get a new thread going listing online retail websites which deliver purchases made online free of charge to ireland. 
I am hoping people will add to this...
many thanks.

[broken link removed]  - great for cd's, dvd's games. etc

http://www.play.com/ -  great for books, cd's, games.


----------



## rgfuller (20 Jul 2006)

[broken link removed] - for DVD, CD's, Games, Electronics - free delivery Ireland + Uk.

http://www.playusa.com/ - for region 1 (US) DVD's - free delivery.

 - for kayaking, canoeing, camping kit - free delivery to Ireland if order over €100.

[broken link removed] - for t-shirts - free delivery.

http://ie.europe.creative.com/shop/ - for creative mp3, sound cards, speakers, headphones - free delivery over €99


----------



## irishlinks (20 Jul 2006)

Viking Direct offer free next day delivery on orders over €60 - mainly office equipment - good for printer ink also have some digital cameras.
Prices shown exclude VAT.


----------



## fobs (20 Jul 2006)

Also www.strawberrynet.com for Cosmetics delivers free worldwide


----------



## car (20 Jul 2006)

www.shop4memory.com  -  memory for cameras, pcs/simms/dimms etc based in celbridge


----------



## Kiddo (20 Jul 2006)

http://www.hughesbooks.com/  free delivery for orders over €20


----------



## brian.mobile (20 Jul 2006)

spider7 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I thought i'd get a new thread going listing online retail websites which deliver purchases made online free of charge to ireland.
> I am hoping people will add to this...
> ...


 
allofmp3.com

BM


----------



## rgfuller (20 Jul 2006)

brian.mobile said:
			
		

> allofmp3.com


 
Not sure how much longer allofmp3.com will be around.
[broken link removed]
But this thread is not the place to discuss it.

 - Wine, free delivery on orders over €60.


----------



## rgfuller (21 Jul 2006)

[broken link removed] - Health, Fitness, Mother, Baby - free delivery for vhi members.

http://www.fitnessireland.ie/ - Fitness, Supplements and Nutrition  - free delivery anywhere in Ireland.


----------



## jhegarty (21 Jul 2006)

Sorry to thread spoil , but there is not such thing as free postage... there are sites that charge seperate postage , and ones that include it in the price of items...


----------



## rgfuller (21 Jul 2006)

jhegarty said:
			
		

> Sorry to thread spoil , but there is not such thing as free postage... there are sites that charge seperate postage , and ones that include it in the price of items...


I think people realise that - but the thread is about companies who deliver for free - not about cheapest stuff - at least with free delivery - the price you see is the price you pay without having to go to/through checkout. Many of the sites listed offer good value compared to other online sites/local retailers.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com - Bikes, Bike parts and accessories - Free Delivery to Ireland.


----------



## irishlinks (31 Jul 2006)

I found this website  www.shoponlineireland.com which lists a good few sites that deliver to Ireland - some "free" - some not.


----------



## RainyDay (31 Jul 2006)

Don't base your purchasing decisions on 'free delivery'. It's easy to offer 'free delivery' if you just jack up your base prices.


----------



## wiggzie (5 Aug 2006)

yes, but in fairless sendit.com and play.com are cheaper than amazon.com/.co.uk, even before amazon delivery is included


----------



## nutty nut (10 Aug 2006)

Here's another couple:

www.blahdvd.com   good value in video games and DVD's

www.bookdepository.co.uk   books

www.dvd.co.uk  - good site this for DVD's & games but they do charge but its only £1 per item


----------



## z107 (10 Aug 2006)

> Don't base your purchasing decisions on 'free delivery'. It's easy to offer 'free delivery' if you just jack up your base prices.


That is true. However, sometimes companies might take a base price, and let the postage eat into their margin. 

For example, the price of a product might be €100. The company can either sell that at €100 + postage = €105, and say 'free postage', or they might retain the €100 price and take the hit themselves. I suspect it's the latter category that this thread is about.

Anyway, my contribution (For payroll software);
http://www.payback.ie - Free delivery on payslips, usermanuals and CDs.

[I'm affiliated with www.payback.ie]


----------



## RainyDay (10 Aug 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:


> For example, the price of a product might be €100. The company can either sell that at €100 + postage = €105, and say 'free postage', or they might retain the €100 price and take the hit themselves. I suspect it's the latter category that this thread is about.


How can the consumer tell which way the seller is operating?



umop3p!sdn said:


> Anyway, my contribution (For payroll software);
> http://www.payback.ie - Free delivery on payslips, usermanuals and CDs.


Do I recall that you have a commercial interest in this company?


----------



## nutty nut (10 Aug 2006)

RainyDay said:


> Do I recall that you have a commercial interest in this company?


Oh oh. Naughty boy


----------



## nutty nut (12 Aug 2006)

Music CD's and DVD's here www.bangcd.com


----------



## z107 (12 Aug 2006)

*How can the consumer tell which way the seller is operating?*
You can't. Unless of course the item has some kind of set 'standard price'.

*Do I recall that you have a commercial interest in this company?*
Yes I do, well spotted! I'll amend the post.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Aug 2006)

irishlinks said:


> I found this website www.shoponlineireland.com which lists a good few sites that deliver to Ireland - some "free" - some not.


 
Hi Irishlinks,

As the site is also listed under your signature can we take it that you have an involvement in it also?


----------



## nutty nut (12 Aug 2006)

sueellen said:


> Hi Irishlinks,
> 
> As the site is also listed under your signature can we take it that you have an involvement in it also?



Where do you see this?


----------



## Pennyscraper (14 Aug 2006)

Also worth a look is www.micksgarage.ie, I got a drawbar there and fitted for 50% of the price of one of these towbar mobile fitters. Free delivery I'm sure

Also if you're into ecofriendly stuff, www.mopeds.ie have electric mopeds and quads, free delivery defo.

Also I just bought a battery n car charger for my Nokia 6230 at www.portable-power.ie.

The discussion above about delivery not being free as its part of price, the base price being lower to begin with, just doesn't cut it, many of these companies are simply cheaper, or sometimes the products can't be sourced elsewhere. If it comes on time, I'm happy


----------

